# 14 Pound Hog North of Cranberry



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is a picture of my buddy holding the 14 pound hog he caught on Monday (Dec 2). We got it on a pink lemonade 60 back in 36 fow straight north of Cranberry Creek. Biggest fish ever on my boat. :B


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Big Female!

Wow she was eating good !

Nice Mount ?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I was going to put it above the fireplace in my family room. My son thought that was a splendid idea  My beautiful bride however was not so impressed


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Seen the Ardick Trailer in the background, there. Figured it went to the cleaners. I did the same things a few years back, off to the cleaners with mine. If you got the measurments of it, there is a place in MN. that does unbelieveable replicas with pictures and measurements if you can get them. 
maybe down the road after you keep talking about it!!
Good job on the catch!!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Meerkat said:


> Here is a picture of my buddy holding the 14 pound hog he caught on Monday (Dec 2). We got it on a pink lemonade 60 back in 36 fow straight north of Cranberry Creek. Biggest fish ever on my boat. :B


Joe,
What a fish, I am pulling my Pink Lemonade out for our Friday trip 
Congrats to your buddy on a fish of a lifetime.

Ron


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW! what a nice way to be ending the season. and good luck on any more trips you get to make this year.
sherman


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Awesome fish wtg that pink lemonade took my derby fish

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

I had a PB Walleye replica done about 2 yrs ago at Artistic Anglers in Duluth. Matt is the owner and does museum quality work. Not cheap but will last forever. ErieRider has seen mine and as he said all you need is a good pic and some measurements and your good to go! They have a website but if you need info let me know. 
DanO


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow what a piggy! Congrats...


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Joe , Nice fish. You know it big when the fish cleaners call you and ask you are you sure you want to cut this fish up. True story. Thanks for the ride yesterday.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Great looking fish Joe


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Holy cow!!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

That's just awsome ! Great job


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck of a fish!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man what a fish!!! Nice job!


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

What a tank, congrats. Nice to see the fish gods smiling on someone so willing to help others.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

ChinnAgain said:


> What a tank, congrats. Nice to see the fish gods smiling on someone so willing to help others.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Very well said Chinnagain.... Congrats Joe!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Pretty work!!! :B


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

biggest eye I ever seen nice catch.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Pretty work!!! :B. 
Pink lemonade and chartruese wonderbread. It's a toss up for me.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Only in Lake Erie baby !!!! nice fish and nice job landing her...I would have knocked it off...LOL just kidding..


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have to add a big "Thank You" to all you OGF'ers (too numerous to name individually). Most of the little I know I have learned from you guys so where I can I am happy to share what I have learned. I believe it is only fair that if I want to get a report, then I need to give a report. So thanks again!

Joe S


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Great catch!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just a matter of time before the world record comes from our lake.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Wow!shes a biggin!!somebody gonna get a 16 this spring!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

great fish. feels good when all your hard work pays off.


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> I have to add a big "Thank You" to all you OGF'ers (too numerous to name individually). Most of the little I know I have learned from you guys so where I can I am happy to share what I have learned. I believe it is only fair that if I want to get a report, then I need to give a report. So thanks again!
> 
> Joe S


Here Here!!!! I almost feel dirty lurking in the shadows of conversations on here and soaking up the information that results in a good outing. I am a rookie for sure, but when something works for me I am more than happy to let you guys know.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Thats a pig!


----------



## tpklam (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

That hog has been swimming thru my dreams for a couple yrs.

Great job catchin it.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

Thats a great looking fish congratulations


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Meerkat said:


> I have to add a big "Thank You" to all you OGF'ers (too numerous to name individually). Most of the little I know I have learned from you guys so where I can I am happy to share what I have learned. I believe it is only fair that if I want to get a report, then I need to give a report. So thanks again!
> 
> Joe S


I enjoyed a few chats with you on vhf this past summer. You readily provided info on the bite, your location, speed, color, etc... Thanks for helping fellow fishermen. Some of us "once a week" fishermen can use a little help at times, not mention enjoy fishing chat. I also don't mind mentioning what is working and where. Happy holidays! Catch you in the spring.

Oh by the way, nice catch!!!! Pulling a 14 pounder is a dream come true. Congratulations!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lake Erie is a wonderful fishery.

Congratulations!


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Do you mind telling me what that pink lemonade lure is so I can hunt one up? thx. Lane


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Here you go. It is an 800 series reef runner. I have attached a picture. It has taken a lot of fish - but make sure it is tuned properly to run straight.


----------

